
DHS orders agencies to adopt DMARC email security - puppetmaster30
https://www.fedscoop.com/dhs-orders-agencies-adopt-dmarc-email-security/
======
westurner
From [https://www.cyberscoop.com/dhs-dmarc-
mandate/](https://www.cyberscoop.com/dhs-dmarc-mandate/) :

> By Jan. 2018, all federal agencies will be required to implement DMARC
> across all government email domains.

> Additionally, by Feb. 2018, those same agencies will have to employ
> Hypertext Transfer Protocol Secure (HTTPS) for all .gov websites, which
> ensures enhanced website certifications.

------
westurner
DMARC:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMARC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMARC)

[https://dmarc.org](https://dmarc.org)

------
westurner
Requiring TLS (and showing an unlocked icon for non-TLS-secured emails) would
also be good.

